
This Font Makes Sparklines Out of Numbers - timdierks
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90139343/this-font-makes-graphics-out-of-numbers-in-seconds
======
timdierks
The font is open-source, available here:
[https://github.com/aftertheflood/spark](https://github.com/aftertheflood/spark)

